# Android - PC kommunikation



## Harpyr (25. Jan 2016)

Hallo hallo,
ich möchte wie der Titel schon sagt eine Client-Server Kommunikation zwischen einem Android Gerät und meinem Laptop realisieren. Jetzt hab ich mir schon einiges durchgelesen komme aber nicht auf den grünen Zweig weil ich in der Netzwerkprogrammierung noch nicht so weit bin. Das ganze soll nur im lokalen Netzwerk funktionieren. Gibt es vielleicht ein paar Hinweise wie ich vorgehen müsste... Bzw. ich wollte eine Server Socket auf dem PC Initialisieren und diesen dann über einen Socket auf dem Android Gerät erreichen... Wie leuft das? kann mir wer helfen?! 

Grüße


----------



## Joose (25. Jan 2016)

Harpyr hat gesagt.:


> Wie leuft das? kann mir wer helfen?!



Wie soll was laufen? Wobei helfen?
Bitte beachte: http://www.java-forum.org/thema/wie-man-fragen-richtig-stellt.7407/

EDIT: Solltest du schon Code haben der nicht dass tut was er soll, dann bitte den Code posten inkl Beschreibung was er machen sollte und was stattdessen passiert.

Solltest du noch nichts haben, stelle konkrete Fragen nach Beispielen oder Tutorials.


----------



## Harpyr (25. Jan 2016)

Okay ich verstehe... bin neu hier ... Mein Problem denke ich habe ich aber verständlich dargelegt ... Da ich selber nichts dazu gefunden habe wollte ich fragen was da Schlagwörter wäre mit denen ich mich auseinander setzen müsste... 

Um aber meine Frage zu konkretisieren und da ich auch noch keinen wirklichen Code habe hier nochmal anders formuliert:
Angenommen ich habe einen Server Socket auf dem PC laufen ... Wie erzeuge ich auf dem Android Gerät einen Socket um zu kommunizieren. Dazu steht leider auch nichts im Android 5 Handbuch von Thomas Künneth... 

Ich nehme gerne Code Beispiele und Tutorials wenn jemand etwas darüber weiß. 

Grüße


----------



## Joose (25. Jan 2016)

Hier ein Beispiel wie du mit Android einen Socket erstellst und verwendest:
http://examples.javacodegeeks.com/android/core/socket-core/android-socket-example/


----------

